
Show HN: coinfu.io, build automated trading strategies with no coding required - rjbernaldo
I wasn&#x27;t keen on doing a pre launch but after reading through lean startup I thought it would be a good idea to try and get some validated learning.<p>I recently opened up the beta waitlist for a product I&#x27;m working on: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;coinfu.io, a platform to build, backtest, and run automated trading strategies without coding.<p>What do you guys think? Any feedback&#x2F;advice is greatly appreciated.
======
rjbernaldo
Quick intro: I actually started off building my own bots but after some time I
got bogged down by all the intricacies of running the technology itself rather
than being able to focus on the strategy.

Whenever I'd talk about it with other people, they'd be like: so what's your
strategy exactly and I would be like

...give me a sec... (30 minutes later) (give a complicated answer based on the
logic I wrote)

But when you think about it, trading strategies are actually really simple.

Let me know if you think this would be useful to you. Please don't hesitate to
contact me for any inquiries/questions/or even just to say hi!

[https://twitter.com/rjbernaldo](https://twitter.com/rjbernaldo)

